# Is your printer working with Leopard ?



## GlassOnion (Mar 22, 2004)

*Leopard: is your printer working?*

It would be interesting to know if most printers and scanners are working with the new OSX 10.5 version. Please post your experience.

Here's the link to the Mac OS X 10.5 included printer drivers:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=306684#appledrivers


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

My printer, a Brother HL-2040, works just fine.


----------



## GlassOnion (Mar 22, 2004)

Lexmark laser printer E320 works under 10.5

Epson scanner Perfection 636U does not work with Leopard. No drivers for 10.5 on the Epson web site.

Epson scanner Perfection 1250 works. Drivers for 10.5 available on the Epson web site.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have a Lexmark E232 and an Epson Stylus Photo 700. Both work fine AFAIK.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

My Brother HL2070N was having problems with the Airport Extreme N before upgrading...now ...its issue free!


----------



## katie_l (Nov 4, 2003)

Brother HL 1440 laser printer working just fine

Epson Perfection 1660 Photo scanner working as well. Didn't have to update any drivers, though I should check it out.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Brother MFC 7820N is working fine as a printer. Haven't tried scanning. I have a HP 9800 as well, but haven't tried it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

My Lexmark 3 in 1 X5270 is working fine after the upgrade,
Never thought about it until now, Yep...It's still working.

Dave


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

I have an HP LJ1012 hooked up to my PPC Mini (still running Tiger for the moment). I use bonjour printer sharing when I want to send something to it with my MBP. After upgrading the MBP to Leopard, I had to reinstall the printer driver and re-add the printer, but after that it printed just fine. However, it takes much longer for print jobs to start now. Not sure why that is, but maybe things will speed up once I upgrade the Mini to Leopard.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*My Epson Stylus R1800 is printing 'feint'*



GlassOnion said:


> It would be interesting to know if most printers and scanners are working with the new OSX 10.5 version. Please post your experience.
> 
> Here's the link to the Mac OS X 10.5 included printer drivers:
> 
> Mac OS X 10.5: Included printer drivers


My Epson R1800 needed a reinstall of original Epson Driver of 2006 to make Print Utility 2 work again. Driver is Version 3.a ! Id fix the Utility, but under System Preferences the Gutenprint v 5.1.3 is shown as the driver! Same as on Apple Support site re Driver.
However, the printer now works, but prints from ITunes anyhow a poor quality print.... feint and with subtle streaking. I really think for such an expensive printer, the Epson is both a print ink HOG ( ridiculously EXPENSIVE ink at $160 a refill after tax ) and of rather dubious reliability for a Seiko product!

Cheers

PD


----------



## cliffx (May 23, 2007)

Cannon ip4200 printer, no install necessary, plugged it in and started printing.

Cannon LIDE30 scanner, once drivers found on cannon's USA (not eurpoe's) website and installed worked without issue so far.


----------



## EJR (Oct 18, 2003)

Canon i860 and Epson Perfection 3590 working like a charm, plug and play so to speak...no updates necessary!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

HP5180 Photosmart printed fine with built in leopard drivers. All other functions are fine since downloading new driver from HP.


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

My Canon Pixima MP520 AIO prints and scans fine with the software provided in the box. I bought this with the 24" iMac and switched it out for the Epson CX 5400 I used with my eMac. I am very impressed with the print and scan quality and highly impressed with the speed as well.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Epson R220 printer works fine, but I don't think the ink supply monitor is working properly (don't think it ever did).

Canon LiDE35 scanner driver and tools do not work -- msg "failed to open a driver". Works fine scanning in Photoshop through TWAIN. This is a problem that I need to solve since I must be able to easily produce .pdf's from scans, and use the scanner to photocopy.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

HP 2600n on the network via bonjour, and Epson perfection 2580 photo both working fine for me with Leopard.
I installed the drivers from Epson for the scanner.


----------



## NewMacConvert (Feb 27, 2005)

HP Laserjet 1022, HP Laserjet 1020, HP Photosmart 1115, HP Photosmart A510, Canon LiDE 70. Both HP Laserjet printers are shared with Bonjour (connected to Airport Express and Extreme).


----------



## mose (Jan 14, 2001)

*Samsung ML 2510*

yep works liek a charm

This is the cheapest and probably th best little laser I have ever seen used or owned...

cheap, small unbelievably fast and great printing quality


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

John Clay said:


> My printer, a Brother HL-2040, works just fine.


It's younger brother (rim shot), the HL-2030 is working fine for me. At work, the Xerox 8650 seems to be working fine too.


----------



## cliffx (May 23, 2007)

zlinger said:


> Canon LiDE35 scanner driver and tools do not work -- msg "failed to open a driver". Works fine scanning in Photoshop through TWAIN. This is a problem that I need to solve since I must be able to easily produce .pdf's from scans, and use the scanner to photocopy.


You need to install the driver in addition to the canoscan toolbox. I had this error as well until the driver was installed - cannon's site is not clear that it requires both pieces of software installed to work properly.

Search on the cannon usa website for the driver.


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

canon IP4000 working great, using it with an airport express and sharing it between a couple of leopard macs and some win boxes.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I have an HP Laserjet 3020, it works perfectly with Leopard.


----------



## honeybee (Dec 28, 2007)

HP PSC 1350 All-in-one.....need to download last drivers from HP to get it to work correctly----finally ! and then eventually the printer dies !  
dom


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

Canon 760. Works like a charm.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm having a problem with Leopard connecting to my printer unless I turn the printer off and then back on, as mentioned in my recent post:

http://www.ehmac.ca/mac-ipod-help-troubleshooting/59515-leopard-printer-bug.html#post619871


----------



## Max Amerongen (Oct 27, 2007)

HP OfficeJet 6100 all-in-one works as a printer, but scanner isn't recognized. The printer is also not recognized by an Airport Express when connected to it's USB port.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

My Epson Photo 960 is working now that I went back and had to install 1.5G of stuff from the leopard DVD. Epson is not providing a separate download for them any longer. Kinda sucks that I have to install 1.5G additional files for a print driver, but c'est la vie I suppose. It works fine


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I haven't plugged in my Epson R200 since the move, but I have no doubt it will work -- Epson is very well-supported within Tiger and Leopard itself.

Looks like another Leopard myth busted -- 30 responses on this thread and exactly *one* user with a serious problem so far ...


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Did everyone who said their printer worked do a clean install of Leopard? Did everyones' printers work in 10.4.11?

Just curious.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

cap10subtext said:


> Did everyone who said their printer worked do a clean install of Leopard? Did everyones' printers work in 10.4.11?
> 
> Just curious.


Yes and yes, speaking for myself only, of course.


----------



## ps1 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Printer & Scanner working*

Both my Canon Pixma iP1600 inkjet printer and my 4 year old Epson Perfection 1640SU work perfectly under Leopard.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

my Epson perfection 1670 works in Leopard, but not in CS3 (or rather i have to start Photoshop in Rosetta for it to work in CS3).

It seems the Twain driver isn't Universal Binary. I wrote a note to Epson tech support about it, asking them to rewrite the twain driver. I haven't heard back in a month....i'm no longer holding my breath,


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

cap10subtext said:


> Did everyone who said their printer worked do a clean install of Leopard? Did everyones' printers work in 10.4.11?
> 
> Just curious.


Yes, though mine is at present unconfirmed (not hooked up, I'm still a transient for the moment.  )

As I say, there's zero chance my R200 won't work unless the ink's gone bad in it.

My basic experience with NON-AIO type Epson printers: plug and play. AIOs and especially wireless AIOs always seem to need a lot more attention.


----------



## Iwantamac (Sep 25, 2006)

*Canon i850 and Canon Lide 600F*

The i850 printer and the Lide 600F scanner both worked on Tiger and worked after the upgrade to Leopard. The scanner would occasionally come up with a "driver not found" message on Leopard, resolved by downloading the latest version of the Canoscan software and new Leopard compatible drivers. 

However, I could not share the printer with my Windows laptop on Tiger or Leopard. Bonjour (on the laptop) would find the printer but the Canon drivers would not work from the laptop. Thanks to those who posted to this thread, I found the Gutenprint open source drivers, installed them and then ran Bonjour again and bingo, I can share the i850 from Leopard to the Dell laptop. My only impediment to co-existence has been overcome. Another triumph for ehMac and the great community of Mac users. Thank you all.


----------



## spire_mk (Jan 4, 2008)

Xerox 8560DT works with Leopard driver, NOT Xerox driver.
HP Deskjet 882cxi - works intermittently - odd.


----------



## matti (Oct 12, 2006)

Our Epson R340 works fine. It's connected to my wife's XP box but the network printing's been good so far.


----------



## danimir (Jan 4, 2008)

*HP printing*

I've had problems printing to my HP Laser Jet 2100M with Leopard - the printing was unbelievably slow  - then I've changed the driver and it works like a charm since.


----------



## West Coast Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

We have both an HP Laserjet 1012 and a 1018, and both are running under Leopard.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

*Epson RX595 works great!*

Epson RX595 works great!


----------



## ahmic (Mar 17, 2006)

No problems with Epson 1800, Epson 1270, Brother 5250, Brother 2070 and Brother 2040. Did an "archive and install" of Leopard.


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

Canon i9900 - beauty.

Canon MP830 - ok, but won't work over the network. Lame-ass driver. MF stuff works well, though.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

My Canon i450 printer works just fine under Leopard. 

The only thing I've noticed, and it's a very minor issue, is that the BJ Print Utility (or whatever it's called - it displays the print queue & job status) doesn't automatically quit as it used to do under Panther & Tiger, after a print job has finished.

Haven't tried my CanoScan 8400f scanner with Leopard yet... hmm, maybe this weekend...


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

The Doug said:


> The only thing I've noticed, and it's a very minor issue, is that the BJ Print Utility (or whatever it's called - it displays the print queue & job status) doesn't automatically quit as it used to do under Panther & Tiger, after a print job has finished..


There's an option button for that somewhere - sorry, escapes me at the moment and I'm not near my Quad at the moment. (It's part of Leopard, I believe; not the driver.)


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Canon iP5200R.

Got a new iMac (20" 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo) OS 10.5 already installed. Set the printer up with it, to work wirelessly, and it 'just worked' as they say. I downloaded the latest software updates from the Canon site, btw.


----------



## ifade (Oct 19, 2007)

*hp LaserJet P1505*

Basic it works. But with some issues.

- CPU usage about 40% on my MacBook 2.16GHz 1GMem when in idle (I have no pages to print)
- The driver can not set to print manually duplex. (The bug of setting the page layout with Leopard)

I am expecting the update of the driver from hp, but still waiting....


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

doole said:


> There's an option button for that somewhere - sorry, escapes me at the moment and I'm not near my Quad at the moment. (It's part of Leopard, I believe; not the driver.)


Aah, just found it by accident. Right click on the utility in the Dock - "Auto quit" appears as an item in the contextual menu.


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

The Doug said:


> Aah, just found it by accident. Right click on the utility in the Dock - "Auto quit" appears as an item in the contextual menu.


THAT'S the one.


----------



## emartini (Jan 17, 2008)

*Lexmark x5450 not working 10.5.1 mac*



GlassOnion said:


> It would be interesting to know if most printers and scanners are working with the new OSX 10.5 version. Please post your experience.
> 
> Here's the link to the Mac OS X 10.5 included printer drivers:
> 
> Mac OS X 10.5: Included printer drivers


I have been trouble shooting for 7 hours. Drivers need to be updated. 
E. Martini


----------



## JSvo (Nov 12, 2007)

My HP Deskjet 882C worked great in Tiger, but is screwy in a fresh Leopard install.

How is it possible to take good built-in drivers and screw them up in the new cat?

The printer basically didn't work at all in 10.5.0, so I had to install the old drivers from 2005 off HP's site. Then it worked a charm, but 10.5.1 broke things again, and now the printer always spits out a page with one line of garbage on it before actually printing what I want. At least it does actually print, but it wastes a single page every time! I now leave the same dummy page in the printer so that it over-prints it every time I print, but it's still a pain.

I couldn't be arsed to re-install the old HP drivers yet again, but the dummy page being spit out every time is enough of a pain that I may just do it.

What I don't understand, is how Apple (or I suppose, actually HP) could ruin perfectly good drivers in the transition from Tiger to Leopard? They were already just fine, you putzes!


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*UPDATE ~ Things do not change re Epson R1800*



imobile said:


> My Epson R1800 needed a reinstall of original Epson Driver of 2006 to make Print Utility 2 work again. Driver is Version 3.a ! Id fix the Utility, but under System Preferences the Gutenprint v 5.1.3 is shown as the driver! Same as on Apple Support site re Driver.
> However, the printer now works, but prints from ITunes anyhow a poor quality print.... feint and with subtle streaking. I really think for such an expensive printer, the Epson is both a print ink HOG ( ridiculously EXPENSIVE ink at $160 a refill after tax ) and of rather dubious reliability for a Seiko product!
> 
> Cheers
> ...



Well here we are nearly four months later and I still cannot get a decent print out of EPSON STYLUS PHOTO R1800 with either the "new, updated, Leopard ready" Epson V6.12 driver ( streaky, lousy quality ) or the latest from Gutenprint ..V 5.1.7 ( light, so FEINT ).
This is terrible for a supposedly top of the line prosumer printer .. it was $699 and the ink at around $160 a refill ( eight SMALL cartridges).

So with 10.5.2 and the Epson R1800 ~ there are postings all over on photo sites, mac sites with the complaints ... just google and you'll see what I mean.

NOW, has anyone had success with the R1800 ( other Epson models, especially R2400 do not seem to be as lousy) and printing since the move to Leopard?

Thanks....


----------



## Big Rob (Nov 12, 2005)

My Scanner (AGFA Snapscan Touch) and two USB printers (Epson C86 & Lexmark E232) worked just fine after installing Leopard.

However, I hit a hiccup with sharing the two printers hooked to my Leopard machine with two other Tiger Macs on my network. It kept hanging up the machines when trying to print or even save documents.

After hours of troubleshooting and some application re-installs, it turned out the Leopard firewall wasn't allowing the Tiger machines to communicate with the printers. Simple fix was to use the firewall applications setting and allow incoming connections for the print manager applications that belong to each of the two printers.

I found some forums where this was happening to other, but not very many. Not sure if it's the router I use or what the problem might have been.

Everything works great now.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

OS X 10.5.2: HP C4180 All-in-One: Printing works, but scanning doesn't - "no scan device connected".  Worked in Tiger....

M


----------



## StageDive (Feb 8, 2008)

Don't need a scanner, but my Canon i860, over Airport Express, works perfectly, and I've even got it set up so my non-wireless PC can print, too.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

On Leopard 10.5.latest, Lexmark Z1420 *WiFi* printer *works when plugged in* to computer, *but WiFi does not work.*  
This, even after Lexmark sent a replacement printer.


----------



## Starkicker (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks to this thread, I remembered to download the Mac drivers for my printer: Samsung SCX-4216F Multi-Function.

It's currently connected to a WindowsXP box and then shared. My wife's laptop can print to it, I tried setting up windows printing on my MacBook, but it didn't work. I'll try installing the drivers and see if it fares better.


----------



## carleymarie (Feb 3, 2008)

My *HP Deskjet D4160* works great, very fast printing. 

I can't comment on it working in 10.4.11 because I didn't have a Mac or the printer at the time.


----------



## GlassOnion (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's a link to update Epson printers and scanners drivers to work with Leopard.

Epson America, Inc. - Support: Macintosh Leopard Support


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Well that is not new..... Betas for Pro Models somewhat!*



GlassOnion said:


> Here's a link to update Epson printers and scanners drivers to work with Leopard.
> 
> Epson America, Inc. - Support: Macintosh Leopard Support


Thanks.
However, if you read back ( Mar 27) 'been there, done that' ... version v6.12 for Epson R1800 has been around awhile and it is lousy!
And Gutenprint is ~ poor too ... oh so FEINT ... blacks are soft greys!
At least they recognize the issue... saying they are working on that!
Hopefully Leopard update 5.1.3 might bring improvements to my $699 white elephant!


----------



## Starkicker (Jun 12, 2007)

Starkicker said:


> Thanks to this thread, I remembered to download the Mac drivers for my printer: Samsung SCX-4216F Multi-Function.
> 
> It's currently connected to a WindowsXP box and then shared. My wife's laptop can print to it, I tried setting up windows printing on my MacBook, but it didn't work. I'll try installing the drivers and see if it fares better.


SCX-4216F works with Leopard (drivers from Samsung are for 10.5)


----------



## Griz (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes, I'm one of the losers with an old HP printer (HP5N) that has the thing hooked up with a parallel to USB adapter cable plugged into my AP Express.

It works..on and off (not power off - haha!). When it doesn't I have to unplug the USB from the AP and plug it back in or power on off, etc. to get it to re-recognize it. Very frustrating, but I'm loathe to give up a rock-solid HP laserjet that is built like a tank, and still prints beautifully, just because it doesn't have a USB connection...

One day I'll actually buy a newer, all plastic, POS, printer with a USB connection and ink cartridges that I'll have to sell our car to refill, but for now I'm stuck with it's "_I'll work when I want to_" attitude. No companies are running out to provide workarounds so there's little one can do.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*I fainted when I received message re spelling feint ... *



imobile said:


> Thanks.
> However, if you read back ( Mar 27) 'been there, done that' ... version v6.12 for Epson R1800 has been around awhile and it is lousy!
> And Gutenprint is ~ poor too ... oh so FEINT ... blacks are soft greys!
> At least they recognize the issue... saying they are working on that!
> Hopefully Leopard update 5.1.3 might bring improvements to my $699 white elephant!




I FAINTED when Cuba corrected my spelling!
Privately of course!
Whew ~ 

Maybe a glance at the dictionary that comes with the Mac might be helpful!

feint 2 |feɪnt| |feɪnt|
adjective

denoting paper printed with faint lines as a guide for handwriting; denoting the lines so printed.
ORIGIN mid 19th cent.: variant of faint .


Common usage...

feint ruled lines spaced 8mm apart & left hand margin	F8M	printed and blank on reverse	PTD/B

Victor Stationery - home of the Rhino brand and manufacturer of exercise books, refill pads, paper, flip charts, spiral binding, diaries


2. Divide your canvas into thirds (as discussed in the previous lesson)
with very feint pencil lines. (See the diagram on the right). I have 
made the lines red and prominent in the picture so that you can see 
what I have done. 
Lesson 1C - The use of shape

Sorry mate, might have been a dumb trucker ( or is that truckee?) for awhile, but did leave the land of Oz as a teacher.... faint!


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

imobile said:


> I FAINTED when Cuba corrected my spelling!
> Privately of course!
> Whew ~
> 
> ...


Guess Cuba fainted too..... no worries mate, a little bit of cross cultural word usage. Happens in the English language too... or is that tu?
"e tu" Cuba?
Or was that Eh Tu?


----------

